# Spartanburg, SC



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

Does anyone know of a suitable property near Spartanburg, SC for homesteading?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I lived there for the first 50 years of my life. You can PM me about it if you wish.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Poster never made contact.


----------



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

Esteban29304 said:


> Poster never made contact.


Sorry about that! Never got a notification. Anyway, my son and his fiancée live in Spartanburg. They are looking for a house. I will probably move there when little ones appear. In the meantime, I'm looking for a small farm. It must have at least 5 acres, prefer more. And a source of water.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I was born there, near Inman. When I was a child, the water level was less than 25 ft. Everybody hand dug a well. 

When I was 16 or so, you could have bought all the land around Lake Bowen for $100 an acre. They took more than half my grandpa's farm, and gave him less than that for it.
He used to say he was raising a bunch of younguns on a ditch farm.
I reckon it cost a mite more now, because lakes are a big deal, and Spartanburg county is more or less a city. 

You might try around Moore, or even further, toward Simpsonville. Lyman, maybe. 

It's been a really, really long time since I've been there. Momma's little house in Inman sold for 85k when she died, in 2005. She didn't have much more than an acre, but a fairly new brick house.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I lived there from my birth, til I turned 50. 
Like many places, close to town, you will pay more . Clem's suggestions are good.If you don't want to be close to town , look around Pauline, Pacolet , Cowpens , Chesnee, Inman, Welford, Woodruff , & other communities.

https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sa...6,-81.741199,34.688981,-82.076626_rect/11_zm/


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Spartanburg is about 1 1/2 hours from where I am in SC. Its mostly rural here and taxes in my county arw dirt cheap along with land prices for undeveloped acreage. Look south, south west of Charlotte in SC Lancaster, Kershaw, and Chester counties.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

One note ;
Spartanburg is a very high crime area !!


----------



## Mrs.Monnock (Feb 26, 2018)

I used to live in Simpsonville, SC it was a nice little town. I worked in Greenville, and my mom worked in spartanburg. Once I moved out she moved north to Boiling Springs, also nice little town, while she was still working in Spartanburg. My advice, Don't move to "Spartanburg" go somewhere else further out. No matter where you go you will be an hour from your kids and future grandkids because of traffic anyway.


----------

